# Coming up next.....Smoked Lasagna!



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2012)

Couldn't find a good forum where this would fit so I put it here.

My Step-Daughter moved back in with me a couple of weeks ago and she really loves to cook so tomorrow she is going to make a lasagna and I'm going to smoke it! I've been wanting to smoke a lasagna for awhile now so this should be good. Things have been going really great with us (unlike 3 years ago) so this should be a really fun day! So tune in tomorrow for updates on her creation  and what my smoke will do to it!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds Great!  Look forward to the Qview!


----------



## ronrude (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 28, 2012)

Dave I bet you would smoke a popsicle and make it come out awesome!

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds interesting...update us!


----------



## deuce (Jul 29, 2012)

I LOVE lasagna, and this may just take it to a whole new level! I eagerly await the finished product pics!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

Update with the prep. Pretty simple lasagna, a pound of ground chuck, 3 links of Italian sausage browned and ground up then added to a large jar of Ragu and simmered for awhile. I wanted to use pulled pork instead of the ground chuck but she didn't think it would be good (I'm gonna have to change her mind on that one). She did something I had never heard of, she mixed a raw egg in with the cheese, said she got it from a recipe a long time ago and that's how she always does it. She used an Italian blend shredded cheese and neither of us are big fans of ricotta so it's not in there, I know I know, but this is how we like it. Two layers of sauce, cheese and no boil lasagna noodles then topped with sauce. I will add a final top layer of cheese when it is almost done smoking.

I had to show this because I had never heard of it:













102_0879.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012


















102_0880.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012


















102_0881.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012


















102_0884.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012






Ready for the smoker! Going to smoke at about 275* with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice pellets for about 2 hours or whenever it looks done

Stay tuned for the finished Q-view!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

Well it came out pretty good if I may say so myself! I smoked it with the PMC pellets at 275-300 for 1 hour 15 minutes and checked with a probe and the noodles were very soft and the cheese was melted so I put the top layer of cheese on it and let it go another 15 minutes. The cheese was melted real good but wasn't browning (we like the cheese browned a bit) so I put it in the oven under the broiler for 5 minutes. It had a very mild smoky taste (which is what I usually get with the PMC pellets..they are so good). I will definitely do this again and whens it's 95* outside I would rather cook on the smoker than heating up the oven inside for an hour.

Anyway it was really nice to spend some time with my step-daughter talking about food and cooking, now we are watching Chopped Grill Masters together. It's great to have her back home and I'm sure her mother is happy too!

OK enough of that here's the finished lasagna:













102_0889.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012


















102_0890.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Dave that is really timely- The Lasagna looks great

[h2]Today's Reason to Celebrate[/h2]
Previous
Next






	

		
			
		

		
	
[h3]National Lasagna Day[/h3]July 29, 2012 is
Break out mom’s famous recipe—it’s National Lasagna Day! This delicious Italian dish is usually made with layers of flat pasta sheets, tomato sauce, and cheese, but there are dozens of different variations. Some popular additions are meat, vegetables, and Béchamel sauce.

People have been eating noodles for at least 4,000 years, but culinary historians disagree over when and where the first pasta dish originated. We do know that tomatoes are a "New World" food, which means pasta and tomato dishes (like lasagna) have only been around since the 16th century.

To celebrate National Lasagna Day, bake a big pan of lasagna. Grab a bottle of red wine and invite some friends over to enjoy a fun, family-style dinner!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

That's funny Gary, I didn't even know!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 29, 2012)

S2K, That looks good enough to eat!  Nice to do that on National Lasagna day too.  Good job, keep on keeping on!  Steve


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Dave - send me a PM if you want an authentic Italian Lasagna Recipe from an Italian Grandmother of one of our 4h kids who was here on an exchange from Italy


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 29, 2012)

That looks soooo good. I love smoked cheeses and then put lasagna on top of it!!! WOW!!!

Cooking has always been the center of my family time growing up. I am trying to share the same time with my daughters, but they are not really into cooking. But I still try. Good job bonding with her!!!!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW... I'm doin' one of those!


----------



## jag58ca (Jul 29, 2012)

being new here I never really post messages but when I saw yours, I was wondering if I could get that recipe my address is [email protected]


----------



## gotarace (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a awesome meal to me....Now i have to convince my Italian wife that her prized grandmothers Lasagna needs to be smoked!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> Dave I bet you would smoke a popsicle and make it come out awesome!
> 
> Mike


Hmmmmm????.........Thanks Mike, I'm always looking for new ideas..............


----------



## roller (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks just great...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I'll have to file for a future smoke!!! Yep I always put an egg in mine too, learned that too many years ago from another military spouse. 

Not so sure about the pulled pork in it though.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 2, 2012)

Yum!  Why have I never thought of that?  Smoked mozzarella and provolone are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## sniltz (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks awesome!!!!  I have always wanted to do Lasagna but with BBQ pork!  Sort of a spin on BBQ spaghetti.  Again looks awesome!


----------

